# hornwort turning hard and losing needles



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I know hornworts should be a no brainer plant to grow. But i cant grow it!!!!

Anyways, i got my hornwort from my dads tank at his place and they grow lush and full there. 3 days in my tank, and ive got a tank full of needles clogging up everything.

My dads tank isnt anywhere near hi-tech. Only lighting is a normal house light bulb, that can be purchased anywhere.
It stays on about 9hrs. And he seems to have no difficulties growing many different plants.

In my tank im running 6500k HO daytime lighting which stays on for 8hrs daily.

Any reason for them not to flourish in my tank?? Both tanks are kept at 80F.
ive heard theyll grow just in a bucket placed under sunlight! Pretty idiot proof! LOL! But ive never been able to grow them in my tank... 2 full ziplock bags full of hornworts will literally all die, or most will start dieing in a weeks time.

Thoughts??

P.s. when i handle them at my dads theyre soft and "full" feeling. Whats left of mine feels hard and "hollow", if you know what i mean.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Havent had it ina while myself, but maybe it's the HO lighting. Strangely mine grew like wildfire under any other lighting, but died off when I introduced the HO lighting as well.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Huh. Thats weird. So theyre possibly getting too much light?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant believe lighting would really be the cause. I have read that it can suck all the nutrients from the water column in no time and will die if not fertilized. Which that would make sense being brighter light should cause it to grow faster in turn using more nutrients from the water column. But I am no expert lol we will see what they have to say


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

Its a little hot ... Theoretically it should grow pretty much anywhere but not a lot of aquarium plants like temp much higher then 78... I had hornwort in my catfish tank to deal with there dirty habits and I found it died off a bit in the summer when the heat of my house raised tank temp above 80


----------

